# Christchurch EV Talk



## Wingnut (May 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I haven't been to any of the EV talks myself, but I purchased the DVD of the first Dunedin EV talk, and I can say that the talk was very well done. 
I would highly recommend anyone interested in EV's to go along and hear what these guys have to say, it may give you the "spark" needed to finally start that EV project you've been thinking about!

Congratulations to Jens Rekker & Co on a job being well done!! Keep up the good work!!.

Cheers Chris.


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

Jens,

I'm letting a few of my mates around the Chch know about the talk, will be good to meet you there.

I take it you will have your conversion there with you?

Regards,
Hemon


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Hemon

I can't afford the truck transport cost to get my conversion from Dunedin to Christchurch, so the ute will be staying at home. I suppose I could drive the ute in 80 km hops between 6 hour chargings, at 460km I wonder how long that would take?! Remember here that we are just doing this on an amateur basis and want to keep it that way

I have been trying to interest the Canterbury University, Engineering Dept in bringing their Toyota MR2 AC conversion along to the talk, but it is not running, roadworthy or fit to be viewed - which is a great shame. Some of their earlier EV efforts are on view in the Ferrymead Transport Museum apparently.

Fairly soon Christchurch will have a new bunch of home-grown electric conversions running around, so you can compare each other's efforts.


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

Dang ... it would have been nice to see a conversion there, but you can only do what you can do. Bring lots of photos though 



Regards,
Hemon


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Jens, when are you coming up to New Plymouth for an EV Talk? 
It'd be nice to have a few more EVs running around this town. The New Plymouth NZEVA meet-ups currently consist of me in an empty carpark for an hour.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Hemon

One of your mates (I think you sent him an email about the talk), Roger from Texco, got in contact with me about the Christchurch EV talk. He sent me pictures of his newly completed electric ute. Even though it isn't certified quite yet, I am encouraging hime to bring it along to CPIT for either the beginning or close of the talk to show it off.

I looks a very nice DC conversion, double cab with a tilt deck over the rear battery pack. I am sure people would get a charge out of looking it over.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

KiwiEV said:


> Hey Jens, when are you coming up to New Plymouth for an EV Talk?
> It'd be nice to have a few more EVs running around this town. The New Plymouth NZEVA meet-ups currently consist of me in an empty carpark for an hour.


Hi Gav
Whenever I am up in NP I will be sure to make up the numbers in the New Plymouth NZEVA branch meeting. I think this is the time to have EV talks in every town and city in the country. I'm just not sure that I have the energy to do more than three places in the South.

Yesterday I had my last certification inspection, got my compliance plates, passed the WoF check and re-registered the EV ute - all in one day! I never thought I'd be so happy to hand over $1000 in fees and taxes (paid up my RUCs as well). I am finally legal on the road and don't need skulk around the backstreets with expired eveything.


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

Yea, I've been marketing your talk 

Actually I don't know him, he must have heard through the channels ... I emailed a few influentials in the area to spread the news. Topics like these spread like fire, so I hope your talk will be a success.

Let me know if you want to contact the Solar Fern guy to see if they are interested to bring that car along as well. They are looking for more public awareness for their project, so this might be a good venue for them. (email me at hemon dey at gmail dot com). 

Regards,
Hemon



Jens Rekker said:


> Hi Hemon
> 
> One of your mates (I think you sent him an email about the talk), Roger from Texco, got in contact with me about the Christchurch EV talk. He sent me pictures of his newly completed electric ute. Even though it isn't certified quite yet, I am encouraging hime to bring it along to CPIT for either the beginning or close of the talk to show it off.
> 
> I looks a very nice DC conversion, double cab with a tilt deck over the rear battery pack. I am sure people would get a charge out of looking it over.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Jens Rekker said:


> Hi Hemon
> 
> One of your mates (I think you sent him an email about the talk), Roger from Texco, got in contact with me about the Christchurch EV talk. He sent me pictures of his newly completed electric ute. Even though it isn't certified quite yet, I am encouraging hime to bring it along to CPIT for either the beginning or close of the talk to show it off.
> 
> I looks a very nice DC conversion, double cab with a tilt deck over the rear battery pack. I am sure people would get a charge out of looking it over.


I've seen many photos of Roger's double cab conversion. It's a real stunner and he's gone to incredible efforts to make it turn out looking good.

And congrats on getting legal Jens! Well done! Welcome to the world of driving past the gas stations without checking your mirror for police cars.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Wednesday 6 August - Update

Looks like we will have at least a couple of Chch EVs at the talk, probably a conversion and an imported production pickup.

Registrations are flooding in today. Word must be getting around. Keep them coming in. The registration process gives us an idea whether we need to plan for the second talk that evening. We have only the finite venue space, so the second talk looks increasingly likely.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi All

We held the Christchurch EV Talk on Saturday. We managed to fit everyone who came into a +200 person venue at CPIT. The rough count was 180 people. The road-going EV cars couldn't make it in the end, for various reasons. But we were impressed and informed by Team Solar Fern with their 1.5 kW (peak) electric vehicle during the 20 minute break.

I was really impressed with the questions and the thinking that was going on in Canterbury. I was also happy to have Graeme Church from Ashburton and David Newton of Christchurch give some description of their under-construction E-vehicles for some more local colour.

The whole aim is to get things moving quicker in Christchurch, which is a sitter for being a centre for EV conversion (given its flat terrain and electrical / electronics manufacturing base, etc.). I hope the talk was the first of many and gave the movement some initial boost.


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Jens,

Loved your talk, I thought it was well thought out and presented. Kudos to you for your continued efforts to spread the EV word. The 180 people there was a great turn out, perhaps it will double next time 

Best regards,
Hemon


----------

